# Tabreiter erstellen



## alientraxx (5. April 2004)

hallo zusammen,

ich möchte wie auf dem bild einen tabreiter erstellen.

die 1 soll als home dienen. beim klick auf den 2. tabreiter soll etwas anderes gezeigt werden, allerdings soll nicht auf eine andere seite verlinkt werden sondern dasselbe von nummer 1 etc.

das ganze soll möglichst in javascript geschrieben werden...

ich hoffe man kann den gedankengang nachvollziehen...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (6. April 2004)

Schau dir mal http://webfx.eae.net/dhtml/tabpane/tabpane.html an -ein sehr schönes Script ...

bye


----------



## alientraxx (7. April 2004)

Vielen Dank!

das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe...

Alientraxx


----------

